# Key replacement?



## lilg740 (May 18, 2010)

I have a 2000 Altima...i broke the key ring hole off of my key and would like to get a new key. I know they are 'chipped' i see the blue chip in it...can i just take that blue chip and put it in a key i can get from ebay and just have lowe's cut the key for me?


----------

